# Screen opener temp alternative?



## seventy64ever (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone new of any type of temporary alternatives for opening up a clogged screen. I ordered some screen opener spray, but was wondering if there was something I could use to open on a couple small clogged areas on my screen while I was wait for that to arrive. Something I could find at Walmart or a hardware store that wouldn't destroy my screen?


----------



## Zman411 (Apr 4, 2010)

Cheap break cleaner


----------



## seventy64ever (Jul 1, 2010)

Really? I was actually thinking about trying that earlier. 
Thanks!


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

if its minor press wash will normally open it up


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

I think break cleaner might eat through the emulsion then locking it on the mesh.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

We have been in business for a long time and have never bought screen opener. We have used mineral spirits and lacquer thinner with no problem. Works great.


----------



## Zman411 (Apr 4, 2010)

I also been in the business for awhile. And break cleaner never hurt anything.... Just use it in moderation

But mineral spirits work also


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

I use Electric motor cleaner from Autozone in a pinch.... it leaves no residue....


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

I've only used press wash. Screen opener is typically kind of strong and might lock in your emulsion depending on the kind you're using. Same with mineral spirits, acetone, lacquer thinner, and so on.


----------

